# 2009 Change Points



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

Eos:
3.2 Model Discontinued
White Gold-New Color
16" Monza Wheel now Std
17" Sienna On Lux, opt on Komfort
17" Westwood Opt on Komfort, N/A on Lux
16" Adelaide,17" Le Mans, 18" Chicago All discontinued
Fog Lights and Chrome Grille Slats no longer available
Technology Pkg now Optonal (No breakdown to content available)
New RNS nav with Media Device Interface available (No CD Changer)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (DCubed)*

Guess that makes the 3.2 are rare item now.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (mark_d_drake)*

Anyidea when the RNS NAV can be ordered as a part....


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Anyidea when the RNS NAV can be ordered as a part....

Should be soon, but I am not sure if its plug and play, I am sure as long as you get a US unit, it might be, but I think the people with the euro units right now are having a small issue getting it to work, but they seem to get it to work.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

And to think I was going to trade in my '07 3.2 for an "R" version when/if it came out. I guess that's not going to happen. I wonder why (besides price) there is no interest for a sporty/fast version of the Eos? Go figure.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_And to think I was going to trade in my '07 3.2 for an "R" version when/if it came out. I guess that's not going to happen. I wonder why (besides price) there is no interest for a sporty/fast version of the Eos? Go figure.

As a buyer of an Eos that sells now for caround $30K, I'm guessing at $36K and above (up to 40K+ fully loaded )you start competing with the BMW 3 series, along with a lot of other cars....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (DCubed)*

Unbelievable.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

So Wolf. what's is going to be.....


----------



## Scooterdusty (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

What will be the dealer installed price on the RNS? I'm betting $2100


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I know what you're saying ... I paid $45K, but really feel I got a LOT more car than someone paying $45 and getting a BMW that isn't fully-loaded and isn't a convertible. I think the base BMW convertible is still higher than $45, but didn't check. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Not to mention the 3 series convertible is ugly...that hinge in the top totally ruins the lines on the car and makes me laugh when I watch it open...you'd think they could make it look more graceful as it opens.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_So Wolf. what's is going to be..... 

Well, first I'm going to be very very disappointed. Somebody visiting the Eos forum warned us long ago about Volkswagen's bad habit of decreasing content as a vehicle progressed through its life cycle. No VR6 is a deal breaker for me, that's an absolutely brilliant engine if you've taken the time to look at it mechanically, and I'm not going to have a 4 cylinder. 
Alternatives? the 2009 Dodge Challenger R/T press release just hit today and the R/T does not get the Brembo brakes, so 60-0 stop lengthens from 110 feet to 125. I'm disappointed in that too and will stand down for the time being.
The 135i just hit dealerships, unfortunately BMWs double clutch transmission is only in the M3 right now, but it is 7 speeds. So my last alternative is not feasible at this point. 
Glad I got a good deal on a used BMW a few weeks ago from a couple who were divorcing. Its super cheap to drive, full coverage insurance for me on a 2002 325ci is $254/6 Mo. (and I get a speeding ticket every year) and it has an economical 2.5L in-line 6. Not a bad place to be right now.
I have a CD with enough money to buy a loaded VR6 Eos outright, looks like I'll reinvest it and see what the future holds.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_

I have a CD with enough money to buy a loaded VR6 Eos outright, looks like I'll reinvest it and see what the future holds.



I undertand about the VR6 issue. 
Still, our Eos has paid huge dividends in the form of smiles and comments from people everywhere we go.


----------



## 1985zcar (Apr 19, 2006)

Just wait until it starts breaking...
Everytime I watch an Eos convertable go down I see all those little motors and cables and stuff...it's a scary system.
No offense though, I like the Eos a lot. Too bad they're ditching the VR...Volkswagen makes some stupid calls...=/


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think that when Michael, a while back and now Wolf decided against buying an EOS, it was a terrible hit to our small community! You guys both contributed too much here! I feel a bit sad...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Hey, I was just reading the original post again. Am I reading this right.. 
In 2007 we had Sport or Lux Trim on 2.0T and 3.2
In 2008 we had Sport on 3.2 and Lux on 2.0T
In 2009 there will be _NO_ sport trim for the EOS...


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

For 2008, did they eliminate "ambient footwell lighting" and just have the 2 little red lights under the inside rear view mirror?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (trekguy)*

The Eos has footwell lighting but not ambient. They turn on when a door opens and turn off completely after the door closes. 
I believe the base model for '08 deletes the two red ambient lights ( in the overhead console) The other '08 models have these.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*2.0T is absolutely incredible*

I can't imagine really using, much less needing, the 3.2L VR6. The 2.0T is absolutely incredible and the fuel economy, while not outstanding, is decent.
200hp vs 250hp.
If you're considering a "performance car" then do no consider the Eos, in either form. The drop-top chassis is not up to the rigors of a performance suspension and the rest.
If you're considering a BMW let me suggest that you also consider the cost of service/ownership. You've probably already done so and you're probably surprised. I'd love my next vehicle to be a BMW 325IX wagon or A4 Avant. Most likely, it will be a Jetta Sportwagon. Not because of purchase price as much as cost of ownership.
Cheers!

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Well, first I'm going to be very very disappointed. Somebody visiting the Eos forum warned us long ago about Volkswagen's bad habit of decreasing content as a vehicle progressed through its life cycle. No VR6 is a deal breaker for me, that's an absolutely brilliant engine if you've taken the time to look at it mechanically, and I'm not going to have a 4 cylinder. 
Alternatives? the 2009 Dodge Challenger R/T press release just hit today and the R/T does not get the Brembo brakes, so 60-0 stop lengthens from 110 feet to 125. I'm disappointed in that too and will stand down for the time being.
The 135i just hit dealerships, unfortunately BMWs double clutch transmission is only in the M3 right now, but it is 7 speeds. So my last alternative is not feasible at this point. 
Glad I got a good deal on a used BMW a few weeks ago from a couple who were divorcing. Its super cheap to drive, full coverage insurance for me on a 2002 325ci is $254/6 Mo. (and I get a speeding ticket every year) and it has an economical 2.5L in-line 6. Not a bad place to be right now.
I have a CD with enough money to buy a loaded VR6 Eos outright, looks like I'll reinvest it and see what the future holds.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_The 2.0T is absolutely incredible and the fuel economy, while not outstanding, is decent.


I’m not sold on the 2.0T engine just yet. At just over 15,000 miles I’m burning about 1qt per 1000 miles and have been since the 5k service interval. According to other posts that I’ve read here at Vortex and on the web this is not uncommon for this engine. What bothers me more are two things. 1.) VW considers this normal and 2.) Other owns of the 2.0T are reporting no measurable oil loss in 5k miles! (why the discrepancy?) First I had the 1.8T oil sludger and now the 2.0T oil burner. I’m starting to think VW can’t make a reliable engine!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (solarflare)*

I have about 15K on the odometer and haven't noticed any measurable oil loss/burn. I checked it last week and it seemed fine. On my 20AE GTI (1.8T) I had no loss of oil either.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I’m not sold on the 2.0T engine just yet. At just over 15,000 miles I’m burning about 1qt per 1000 miles and have been since the 5k service interval. According to other posts that I’ve read here at Vortex and on the web this is not uncommon for this engine. What bothers me more are two things. 1.) VW considers this normal and 2.) Other owns of the 2.0T are reporting no measurable oil loss in 5k miles! (why the discrepancy?) First I had the 1.8T oil sludger and now the 2.0T oil burner. I’m starting to think VW can’t make a reliable engine!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I can't imagine really using, much less needing, the 3.2L VR6. The 2.0T is absolutely incredible and the fuel economy, while not outstanding, is decent. 

For me, the admiration of the VR6 never was about ultimate speed, it was about understanding the brilliant design of the powerplant (I'm a huge proponent of inline-6 or VR6 engines over any other engine platform), and avoiding heat and potential problems of turbos. I also like the linear power delivery of a normally aspirated engine, and abundant low end torque...there are alot of people asleep at the wheel the road and I'd rather just pass them, instead of honking and getting mad. Plus there's the VR6 sound that's undeniably cool. If you study the VR6, its basically a splayed inline-6, and really has nothing to do with being a V6.


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_If you're considering a BMW let me suggest that you also consider the cost of service/ownership. You've probably already done so and you're probably surprised. I'd love my next vehicle to be a BMW 325IX wagon or A4 Avant. Most likely, it will be a Jetta Sportwagon. Not because of purchase price as much as cost of ownership.


Not my first BMW, and the dirty little secret about BMWs is that they have very low operating costs...they are in fact, an economy car. For whatever reason, the ratings from the Insurance Institute are very kind to BMW. The 2002 325ci I just bought costs $253/6 mo for full coverage. Beat that. You can check the ratings on the State Farm website, have a look and see how cars compare to each other.
http://www.statefarm.com/insur...g.asp
BMW's "Efficient Dynamics" strategy means they focus on getting more performance from a smaller engine. I get great fuel economy from a silky smooth inline-6 that is only 0.1 Liters larger than a Scion tC or base model Camry 4 cylinder engine (2.5L vs. 2.4L).
Here's where your personal savy comes into play. If you drive a premium nameplate, many shops love to create the illusion that these cars cost more to maintain, but they don't...unfortunately most people are uninvolved disinterested owners who don't do their own research and get ripped off. I just changed the oil on my BMW and I bought a 4 pack of OE quality MANN oil filters from Germanfilters.com for $4.64 per filter (that's as cheap as a domestic spin-on type). There is special BMW synthetic 5W30 I had to buy at the dealer, but it costs $5.30 a quart, which is less than the price of VW spec oil from Castrol or Mobil 1. and my car takes the same 7ish quarts that a VR6 would, so my 6 cylinder BMW oil change costs less than a 6 cylinder VW oil change. 
In tough Economic times, a small BMW is a very smart place to retreat to and hide out. And I didn't even get into the RWD, low center of gravity driving fun, or what the car does for your image.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:27 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I hear you on the technical marvel that is the "inline v6." I admire it but I have no desire for it considering how good the 2.0T has proven to be. After the 1.8T I told myself no more forced-induction engines. The 2.0T is simply marvelous.
The scheduled maintenance of BMWs - oil changes and such - are free here, during the warranty years. Its the unscheduled, post-warranty items that are a nightmare. That being said, if one is willing to perform the work or find a good independent mechanic, some of the pain may be avoided.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
For me, the admiration of the VR6 never was about ultimate speed, it was about understanding the brilliant design of the powerplant (I'm a huge proponent of inline-6 or VR6 engines over any other engine platform), and avoiding heat and potential problems of turbos. I also like the linear power delivery of a normally aspirated engine, and abundant low end torque...there are alot of people asleep at the wheel the road and I'd rather just pass them, instead of honking and getting mad. Plus there's the VR6 sound that's undeniably cool. If you study the VR6, its basically a splayed inline-6, and really has nothing to do with being a V6.

Not my first BMW, and the dirty little secret about BMWs is that they have very low operating costs...they are in fact, an economy car. For whatever reason, the ratings from the Insurance Institute are very kind to BMW. The 2002 325ci I just bought costs $253/6 mo for full coverage. Beat that. You can check the ratings on the State Farm website, have a look and see how cars compare to each other.
http://www.statefarm.com/insur...g.asp
BMW's "Efficient Dynamics" strategy means they focus on getting more performance from a smaller engine. I get great fuel economy from a silky smooth inline-6 that is only 0.1 Liters larger than a Scion tC or base model Camry 4 cylinder engine (2.5L vs. 2.4L).
Here's where your personal savy comes into play. If you drive a premium nameplate, many shops love to create the illusion that these cars cost more to maintain, but they don't...unfortunately most people are uninvolved disinterested owners who don't do their own research and get ripped off. I just changed the oil on my BMW and I bought a 4 pack of OE quality MANN oil filters from Germanfilters.com for $4.64 per filter (that's as cheap as a domestic spin-on type). There is special BMW synthetic 5W30 I had to buy at the dealer, but it costs $5.30 a quart, which is less than the price of VW spec oil from Castrol or Mobil 1. and my car takes the same 7ish quarts that a VR6 would, so my 6 cylinder BMW oil change costs less than a 6 cylinder VW oil change. 
In tough Economic times, a small BMW is a very smart place to retreat to and hide out. And I didn't even get into the RWD, low center of gravity driving fun, or what the car does for your image.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:27 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I have about 15K on the odometer and haven't noticed any measurable oil loss/burn.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


My Eos has 12K on the odometer and the only oil added was at 5 & 10K changes (knock wood). I can't believe the power this little puppy puts out and the good fuel economy. I routinely get >30MPG highway, and usually do around 20-22 MPG city because of my hot foot. 
The only car I've ever had that had better acceleration was a '68 GTO with a 450 and 4 speed manual. You had to be careful not to burn rubber in the first 3 gears. At about 8 mpg it was quite thirsty and the insurance was prohibitive.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Guess that makes the 3.2 are rare item now.

I wonder how few 3.2's they actually sold? They were not even available for the first half of the 07 model.
SInce they canned the 3.2LUX after the first 1/2 year mine must be fairly unique. I would guess that there are not more than 500 in the NAR.
While I appreaciate the 3.2 engine, I probably would have opted for the 2.0T except that I wanted to have the HID and I also thought that the car would hold up better for the 10+ years I plan on owning it.
As far as the extra cost, I was not bothered at all since I was comparing it to the C70 which was 5-10k more


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Gee, that feature is listed as a standard feature in the showroom brochure/booklet.
"Footwell ambient lighting" is standard on the Komfort and Lux trim levels.
Maybe yours is not turned on or activated?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (DCubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCubed* »_
Fog Lights and Chrome Grille Slats no longer available


is this true-- no FOG LIGHTS??
or is that supposed to mean no chrome fog light slats?
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (trekguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_The Eos has footwell lighting but not ambient. They turn on when a door opens and turn off completely after the door closes. 
I believe the base model for '08 deletes the two red ambient lights ( in the overhead console) The other '08 models have these.


_Quote, originally posted by *trekguy* »_Gee, that feature is listed as a standard feature in the showroom brochure/booklet.
"Footwell ambient lighting" is standard on the Komfort and Lux trim levels.
Maybe yours is not turned on or activated?

Could be a change for MY08? Anyone else have footwell lights that stay on all the time as ambient light? Doubtful mine is disabled. You can even change the level of brightness of these from the MFD from 100% to 20% in 5% increments (kind of a useless feature) or shut them off all together. If there was an option for an ambient feature I have to assume that setting would be in this menu.
But don't fret, there have been other errors in documentation noted here like front park assist sensors and the website actually showed memory seats when building an Eos on-line for MY07








Is it possible they are calling the red LED lights in the overhead console "Footwell Ambient Lighting"?



_Modified by solarflare at 9:39 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (solarflare)*

In a related incident....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4E8TIZTbDM


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I hear you on the technical marvel that is the "inline v6." I admire it but I have no desire for it considering how good the 2.0T has proven to be. After the 1.8T I told myself no more forced-induction engines. The 2.0T is simply marvelous.
The scheduled maintenance of BMWs - oil changes and such - are free here, during the warranty years. Its the unscheduled, post-warranty items that are a nightmare. That being said, if one is willing to perform the work or find a good independent mechanic, some of the pain may be avoided.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



We've had 2 BMW E46 325s, a sedan & covertible. Both were autos & dog slow. Altough it is smooth, I'd say its a wash compared to VWs 2.0t if it (VW) proves to be reliable long term: our sedan is hitting 150k with only normal maintenance. Not only is maintenance covered by BMW, you can buy an extended (100K) coverage for $2k-$2.5k (good buy when a routine brake job can run over $600 with pads & rotors): $2.5k total maintence for 100k miles!
I think the Eos is a great buy @ $30k or $35k. @ $45k, I'd take a 328cic, a no brainer: a much better drive & covered maintenance. An E93 328 outperforms an E46 330. @ $45k, I'd take a C70 also.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (snb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snb3* »_
(good buy when a routine brake job can run over $600 with pads & rotors): $2.5k total maintence for 100k miles!


I keep trying to teach the word, and people keep getting ripped off for no good reason. If you spent $600 dollars for pads and rotors, you got your clock cleaned my friend. 
Over at the Tire rack, you can see that OE grade pads for (example) a 2002 325ci cost $37 and front Brembo rotors cost $50 each. Total price for front brakes is $137. I'm gonna say it (once again) loud and clear for the cheap seats...*if you own a premium nameplate, many people want to pretend that its more expensive to own/maintain your car, but its not. Do your own research or you will get ripped off!!!!! Its entirely your choice weather you allow yourself to be ripped off or not.*
Here's a link to the parts...
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes...dClar=
Too bad Eos parts are not listed for comparitive purposes, but I'd bet that they cost the same or more.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:31 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T is absolutely incredible (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I keep trying to teach the word, and people keep getting ripped off for no good reason. If you spent $600 dollars for pads and rotors, you got your clock cleaned my friend. 
Over at the Tire rack, you can see that OE grade pads for (example) a 2002 325ci cost $37 and front Brembo rotors cost $50 each. Total price for front brakes is $137. I'm gonna say it (once again) loud and clear for the cheap seats...*if you own a premium nameplate, many people want to pretend that its more expensive to own/maintain your car, but its not. Do your own research or you will get ripped off!!!!! Its entirely your choice weather you allow yourself to be ripped off or not.*
Here's a link to the parts...
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes...dClar=
Too bad Eos parts are not listed for comparitive purposes, but I'd bet that they cost the same or more.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:31 PM 4-1-2008_

Ok, I'll play your game.
Lets see, $137 plus brake fluid & other misc tools. Rent a lift or buy a jack and crawl under. Time means nothing to me so 2-6 hrs on a saturday is time well spent. Oh, btw who's gonna help me bleed the brakes or erase the electrical codes?
Thats if all goes well, what if you screw up some brake lines or ABS sensor? You can have someone install said parts but then, whats the point?
I'm not saying you'll save $ by going DIY and for someone like you, this would be better. But most people don't have the know how or the time for DYI. I've gone thru enough non-OEM brake pads eating rotors to fool around with non-oem brakes on a daily driver. And when brakes are needed, you can't wait a couple days for your pkg to come in. I've worked for a couple dealers and managed an auto shop to further reinforce my opinion: when it comes to brakes, OEM is better 90% of the time. Going non-OEM saves maybe $300 per axle on a BMW (which recommends new rotors), less for, say a Toy/Honda if its only pads. $300 over a couple yrs is less than a dollar a day.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Bad 525 experience*

A friend has a BMW 525 - 2001 I believe - with 82k miles on it. On the way home, the oil light came on. Two days later he learned he needed a new engine. I believe he opted for a $7,500 used option with some 70k miles on it.
(1) I bring this up only to suggest that there are oil issues and I don't know that VW has more than anyone else.
(2) He like me does not have the time to do the work himself. I used to. 6 years ago I bought a 69 Karmann Ghia and did all the work myself. Time has moved on and life has changed.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *snb3* »_
We've had 2 BMW E46 325s, a sedan & covertible. Both were autos & dog slow. Altough it is smooth, I'd say its a wash compared to VWs 2.0t if it (VW) proves to be reliable long term: our sedan is hitting 150k with only normal maintenance. Not only is maintenance covered by BMW, you can buy an extended (100K) coverage for $2k-$2.5k (good buy when a routine brake job can run over $600 with pads & rotors): $2.5k total maintence for 100k miles!
I think the Eos is a great buy @ $30k or $35k. @ $45k, I'd take a 328cic, a no brainer: a much better drive & covered maintenance. An E93 328 outperforms an E46 330. @ $45k, I'd take a C70 also.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Bad 525 experience (liquid stereo)*

that reminds me-- I need to go out and change the oil on my Karmann Ghia!
btw, I only get OEM German brake drums/rotors for my Ghia, and OEM shoes/pads. My Ghia is worth more than a cheap brake part (and _my bones_ are nice to have too







)
William


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (mark_d_drake)*

Interesting indeed. Love my 3.2 more and more each day.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I have a CD with enough money to buy a loaded VR6 Eos outright, looks like I'll reinvest it and see what the future holds.



Why did you not do so in 2007? I have seen you posting on this forum for a long time in this section, I thought that for sure that you would have been one of the first owners. With how you have waited, it pulled you out of the market. There are still a few 2008 VR6 models around the country, its not too late. One thing I tell myself is that there will always be a bigger and badder car, so buy what you want now, and next time, there will be something better, there always is. When I got my TDI I knew that the 2.0 was coming with 50 more hp, but when this one dies, there will be something better (B8 A4 3.0TDI) for me to get. Lastly, if you knew De-Contenting was VW's style, why did you not get a 2007?


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (DCubed)*

New Updates!
Eos Komfort and Eos Lux 2.0T only, 6MT only available on Komfort.
Komfort Only Options
17" Wheels
Lux Only Options
Dynaudio
All Options
I-Pod adaptor
Technology Pkg (Bi-Xenons and PDC)
Navigation with RNS 510. 
2009 Order Guide was released today for EU produced product. 
Available Colors
Black Uni
Candy White
Eismeer Blue
White Gold
Thunder Blue


----------



## pwhite8314 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (DCubed)*

Derek
Thanks for the updates. I've jsut registed on this site, as I'm relocating from the UK to Dallas, and am in the process of trying to spec an Eos (I can get it an invoice price if I buy before getting my US visa).
Anyway, do you have any more details on the specs you've posted? i.e., as there really no wheel upgrades available on the Lux? 
Also, any idea of whether VW are sticking with the walnut trim? I really hope not, especially if they're dropping the V6, and apparently not replacing it with any kind of 'sport' model?
Also, I guess Island grey is no longer a paint option?
Lastly, does the technology package really only include the 2 items? I kinda hoped a 'package' would have more than 2 items!
sorry about all the questions!
thanks, Pete


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (pwhite8314)*

I'm confused - to confirm:
1) There are rumblings that the 09 Eos will get a new 2.0T FSI engine. Is this true? If so, what are the specs?
2) What happened to Silver Essence as a color? Is it being replaced by Reflex Silver or no silver color at all?
3) The warranty length is being shortened - does this apply to VW worldwide (ie. Canada as well)?
PS: Mods - It might be worthwhile to combine this thread with "2009 Eos Modifications" to avoid confusion.


----------



## pwhite8314 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (ashbinder)*

I've got a copy of the MY09 Order Guide & Pricing. What's been previously posted is correct in terms of the colors and options.
I'll paste in bits of it below, but it may not look pretty since I'm grabbing the data off a pdf...
*Komfort standard Features*
Includes: 16" Adelaide Alloy Wheels with 215/55 R16H All-Season Tires; Power retracting hardtop roof; Power panoramic sunroof (tilt / slide with
manual sunshade); "Climatronic" automatic dual-zone climate control; "Microtech Anthracite" interior trim; V-Tex seating; 12-way power adjustable
drivers' seat with power lumbar support; 8-way manually adjustable passenger seat with manual lumbar; "Easy Entry" access to rear seating (Power
Drivers' and Manual Passenger); Heatable front seats and washer nozzles; Non-folding pass-through rear seats with lockable storage; Premium VII 8-
speaker with in-dash MP3 compatible 6-CD Changer, aux-in, and Sirius (TM) Satellite Radio; Front fog lights; Leather-wrapped steering wheel, shift
knob, and brake handle; ESP, ABS, ASR, EDL, EDTC with Brake Assist, TPMS.
*Lux standard features*
Includes Komfort features above, plus: 17" Sienna Alloy Wheels with 235/45 R17H All-Season Tires; "Burled Walnut" interior trim; Self-dimming
rearview mirror; 12-way power adjustable passenger seat with power lumbar; Powered "Easy Entry" access to rear seating for both front seats; Multifunction
leather steering wheel; Rain-sensing wipers; Heatable power folding exterior side-view mirrors with self-dimming drivers' side; Automatic
headlights with "Coming Home" feature.
*Options*
Navigation Infotainment Package with and MDI
New and improved "RNS510" navigation system featuring 6.5" High Resolution (800x450
pixels) touch-screen display, Integrated 30 GB hard drive (10 GB Navigation, 20 GB audio),
Audio CD (WMA and MP3) and video DVD playback, SD memory card slot, center console
3.5mm auxiliary input, Multimedia socket MEDIA-IN for direct connection of USB flash drives
and USB-certified MP3 players.
Technology Package: Bi-Xenon Headlamps with AFS, Park Distance Control (PDC)
Dynaudio Premium Sound System
*Colors*
Black Uni
Candy White
Eismeer Blue mett
White gold mett
Thunder Blue mett
The engine is just described as "2.0T 200 HP". No mention of warranty.
Pete


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (pwhite8314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwhite8314* »_I've got a copy of the MY09 Order Guide & Pricing. What's been previously posted is correct in terms of the colors and options.
I'll paste in bits of it below, but it may not look pretty since I'm grabbing the data off a pdf...
*Komfort standard Features*
Includes: 16" Adelaide Alloy Wheels with 215/55 R16H All-Season Tires; Power retracting hardtop roof; Power panoramic sunroof (tilt / slide with
manual sunshade); "Climatronic" automatic dual-zone climate control; "Microtech Anthracite" interior trim; V-Tex seating; 12-way power adjustable
drivers' seat with power lumbar support; 8-way manually adjustable passenger seat with manual lumbar; "Easy Entry" access to rear seating (Power
Drivers' and Manual Passenger); Heatable front seats and washer nozzles; Non-folding pass-through rear seats with lockable storage; Premium VII 8-
speaker with in-dash MP3 compatible 6-CD Changer, aux-in, and Sirius (TM) Satellite Radio; Front fog lights; Leather-wrapped steering wheel, shift
knob, and brake handle; ESP, ABS, ASR, EDL, EDTC with Brake Assist, TPMS.
*Lux standard features*
Includes Komfort features above, plus: 17" Sienna Alloy Wheels with 235/45 R17H All-Season Tires; "Burled Walnut" interior trim; Self-dimming
rearview mirror; 12-way power adjustable passenger seat with power lumbar; Powered "Easy Entry" access to rear seating for both front seats; Multifunction
leather steering wheel; Rain-sensing wipers; Heatable power folding exterior side-view mirrors with self-dimming drivers' side; Automatic
headlights with "Coming Home" feature.
*Options*
Navigation Infotainment Package with and MDI
New and improved "RNS510" navigation system featuring 6.5" High Resolution (800x450
pixels) touch-screen display, Integrated 30 GB hard drive (10 GB Navigation, 20 GB audio),
Audio CD (WMA and MP3) and video DVD playback, SD memory card slot, center console
3.5mm auxiliary input, Multimedia socket MEDIA-IN for direct connection of USB flash drives
and USB-certified MP3 players.
Technology Package: Bi-Xenon Headlamps with AFS, Park Distance Control (PDC)
Dynaudio Premium Sound System
*Colors*
Black Uni
Candy White
Eismeer Blue mett
White gold mett
Thunder Blue mett
The engine is just described as "2.0T 200 HP". No mention of warranty.
Pete


Good that you found it, I have not been around much lately, just really busy.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (mark_d_drake)*

If you have dynaudio then you will need VAG-Com now VCDS 803.0 beta since Dynaudio requires programming. A retrofit kit for the RNS-510 is going to come out.


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (pwhite8314)*

So how quickly can dealers begin taking '09 orders and, more importantly, how long until these models reach state side? Thanks,
Dunc


----------



## FelixLockhart (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, though it confirms what I've really been worried about (the discontinuation of the VR6) since it first came up. I guess that makes '08 the year to buy for me :-\


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I too cannot believe this. I would never have bought an Eos if the VR6 wasn't offered, it makes the car effortless and lightning quick. I hope they reconsider and offer it when they debut Eos MKII (aka. Passat Cabriolet).


----------



## sluday (Aug 19, 2007)

Edmunds,com has put the 2009 Eos in the new car line up. Has 3 trims available. I'm not sure if all the specs are correct. Does anyone know if the 09 has the new 3 year 36000 mile warranty? I know that the new Tiguan has it.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (sluday)*

Don't forget Bluetooth. Nokia is going to release a kit in September-October time frame. Can be retrofitted to 07-08. Maybe some 09's who don't have it originally. 000 051 446 C is the part number for the Media-In iPod cable. The MDI aka Media-In is iPod capable. Full integration with the id3 tags and everything.


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Change Points (pwhite8314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwhite8314* »_I've got a copy of the MY09 Order Guide & Pricing.  What's been previously posted is correct in terms of the colors and options.I'll paste in bits of it below, but it may not look pretty since I'm grabbing the data off a pdf...*Komfort standard Features*Includes: 16" Adelaide Alloy Wheels with 215/55 R16H All-Season Tires; Power retracting hardtop roof; Power panoramic sunroof (tilt / slide withmanual sunshade); "Climatronic" automatic dual-zone climate control; "Microtech Anthracite" interior trim; V-Tex seating; 12-way power adjustabledrivers' seat with power lumbar support; 8-way manually adjustable passenger seat with manual lumbar; "Easy Entry" access to rear seating (PowerDrivers' and Manual Passenger); Heatable front seats and washer nozzles; Non-folding pass-through rear seats with lockable storage; Premium VII 8-speaker with in-dash MP3 compatible 6-CD Changer, aux-in, and Sirius (TM) Satellite Radio; Front fog lights; Leather-wrapped steering wheel, shiftknob, and brake handle; ESP, ABS, ASR, EDL, EDTC with Brake Assist, TPMS.*Lux standard features*Includes Komfort features above, plus: 17" Sienna Alloy Wheels with 235/45 R17H All-Season Tires; "Burled Walnut" interior trim; Self-dimmingrearview mirror; 12-way power adjustable passenger seat with power lumbar; Powered "Easy Entry" access to rear seating for both front seats; Multifunctionleather steering wheel; Rain-sensing wipers; Heatable power folding exterior side-view mirrors with self-dimming drivers' side; Automaticheadlights with "Coming Home" feature.*Options*Navigation Infotainment Package with and MDINew and improved "RNS510" navigation system featuring 6.5" High Resolution (800x450pixels) touch-screen display, Integrated 30 GB hard drive (10 GB Navigation, 20 GB audio),Audio CD (WMA and MP3) and video DVD playback, SD memory card slot, center console3.5mm auxiliary input, Multimedia socket MEDIA-IN for direct connection of USB flash drivesand USB-certified MP3 players.Technology Package: Bi-Xenon Headlamps with AFS, Park Distance Control (PDC)Dynaudio Premium Sound System*Colors*Black UniCandy WhiteEismeer Blue mettWhite gold mettThunder Blue mettThe engine is just described as "2.0T 200 HP".  No mention of warranty.Pete
So, is leather still part of the Lux deal.  I haven't seen it included in the above lists.  With parking distance control becoming an option, without leather the Lux just has DSG and bits and baubles.  It will be interesting to see what the pricing is.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_I too cannot believe this. I would never have bought an Eos if the VR6 wasn't offered, it makes the car effortless and lightning quick

so does chip-tuning the 2.0T. Maybe this signals the beginning of improved tuning through the dealerships? (under warranty). They wouldn't be in competition with themselves anymore...
The tuning from Revo (and probably most of the others) made the 2.0T Eos lightning quick too (although I found myself having to save and couldn't buy the full thing after the demo)
I look forward to being able to tweak it a little in the future, and they would definitely be the first tweak.
William


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Take this for what it may be worth. Porsche which owns a good chunk of VW wants to merge the gas mileage figures for the two brands so theirs don't look so bad. VW has the 3.6 for the Passat. Tuoreg, and maybe eventually the R series Golf. Porsche wants to come out with a Hybrid which uses the 3.6. Dropping the 3.2 and adding more 4cylinder and diesels will help bring the corporate mileage numbers up. I have the 2.0 and am happy with it. I still am not happy about the options list and their pricings.


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

Ok, so the trend is less each year until the line itself is discontinued outright.
Am I wrong, or aren't we approaching a predetermined end to the Eos line? I want to say when I got my 07 the dealer told me (take it for what it is worth) the Eos will only be in production for 4 or 5 years?
I wonder... recently the r32 and tiguan are released, and now the new golf conv is beginning production (is it still called the golf?).
not much room for more unless you stop building other models.
anothr note.. is the tourag leaving the market or is the tiguan just it's little brother?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

The way I see it, The EOS will remain sellng until the Passat Convertible replaces it.
1200 units per month is not that many cars sold. There's room for two


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Notes for Cdn 2009 (sneak peak at MY2009, orders being taken now for late August/Sept delivery):
Trendline: remains the same, no price change
Comfortline: remains the same, no price change
Changes:
-Tech pkg now optional on either trim. Costs 3K on both. Includes Dynaudio (first time avail in Canada), RNS 510 Sat Nav w/ 30 GB HD
-Bi-Xenon optional on either trim. Costs 1K. First time available in Canada.
-18" Samarkands & Sport Suspension: price increase from 720 to about 920.
-CCTA (TSI) engine standard across the line.
-Delete silver essence, replace with reflex silver
-New colors: beryllium grey, midnight blue, black pearl


_Modified by ashbinder at 12:55 AM 6-14-2008_


----------

